# Atheros chipset options (new build)



## gpw928 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi,

I'm building a new system and went looking for new Atheros chipset WiFi PCI cards.  I could not find anything.

What new hardware are people using for 802.11 PCI adapters on FreeBSD systems these days?

Thanks,

-- 
Phil


----------



## gpw928 (Apr 4, 2011)

For those who follow I have found this.  It relates to 802.11n, which is still draft, but the cards are backwards compatible with 802.11b and g. All the manufacturers seem to be moving that way.

I have ordered a TP-Link WN951N which should work with my old 54 Mbps kit and hopefully take me forward when FreeBSD works with 802.11n.

Cheers,

-- 
Phil


----------

